# Why Are You a Wolves Fan?



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm a lifelong Minnesotan (except a couple years elsewhere for college, before transferring back to finish at the U of MN). So my fandom is natural: the team began play when I was 12, and the NBA was still in the twilight of what I consider its prime, with Bird, Magic, Michael, Isiah, Barkley, etc. But that's why I'm a Wolves fan: I'm a Minnesotan. Even when I ***** I can't divorce them. What about you? What makes you a Wolves fan?


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Well, I'm not a Wolves fan, but I will be watching, and cheering for them (except against the Bulls of course) since they got Mike Miller and my UNC boy Rashad McCants. I also like Brewer, and Love is interesting enough to at least check out. 

(Apparently though, you're the only Wolf fan on here Luther, and a year older than me roughly)


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I grew up in Minnesota so it has to be hometown team since I was young (before the KG era). I knew I had to root for my own hometown teams; Vikings, Twins, and now Wolves. I don't really care about the Wild since I'm not a hockey fan.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Being a huge fan of KG I've developed a soft spot for the Twolves. I swear you watch the NBA long enough you'll be a fan of most of the teams outside of the Lakers.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

I'm from Minnesota and I embraced the Wolves in 99-00.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

My father raised me on KG. I eventually came to really like Al Jefferson and Randy Foye as players. All the young guys have grown on me, and who doesn't like Wolves?


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Just am, can't stop, can't help it. As much as I want to, I can't.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Mateo said:


> Just am, can't stop, can't help it. As much as I want to, I can't.


Every longtime Wolves fan has had that sentiment, I think. Bunch o' masochists, I think.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

stevemc said:


> Being a huge fan of KG I've developed a soft spot for the Twolves. I swear you watch the NBA long enough you'll be a fan of most of the teams *outside of the Lakers*.


And the Knicks! Those are the 2 teams I have never, nor will I ever, cheer for at all, other than to lose.


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

I started Watching the timber wolves when Kevin Garnett was drafted to the wolves. Before that I was mainly about the Gophers, and the Bulls because of MJ. But thats why it was so hard to watch KG leave, because he was the one that started my love for the Timber wolves.

In the end there really isn't a good reason, for most of our teams years its been mediocre. With only 1 season having a chance at winning a title. But thats when being a true fan comes into play, where the uniforms, the culture, everything about the team matters.

That you can even endure an idiot like Kevin Mchale. (he's testing my fan hood though, he really is.)


----------

